# [Astuce/Firefox] ConQuery, pour tout trouver sur Gentoo

## TGL

dernière mise-à-jour : 2005/11/22

Bon, je suis vraiment un gros spammeur... :)

Ce qui suis est une traduction d'un post que j'ai fait hier ici et que j'ai déjà mentionné là. Disons que c'est pour pouvoir le référencer dans notre base des Howto francophones...

ConQuery est une extension pour Firefox et ses comparses (Mozilla Suite, Thunderbird). En gros, c'est un peu le même principe que Mycroft (la "barre Google" dans Firefox), mais en vachement plus puissant (Mycroft, ça va pour soumettre des formulaires avec un seul champ comme la recherche simple de Google par exemple, alors que ConQuery vise tout le reste, comme la recherche avancée de Google par exemple). Bon, le mieux pour tout savoir sur ConQuery serait que vous jetiez un coup d'oeil à son site web.

Alors, si j'en parle, c'est parce que j'ai écrit (deux fois même...) un ensemble de plugins de recherche pour ConQuery dédié à tout ce qui touche à Gentoo.

Ça permet des recherches rapides pour :

 - les forums Gentoo

 - les archives des mailing-lists Gentoo (via GMane)

 - les pages de Gentoo.org : documentation, GLEPs, GLSAs, etc. (via Google)

 - le Bugzilla de Gentoo

 - Gentoo-Wiki.org

La plupart des plugins sont dans un piètre anglais, et certains sont aussi dispos en français (ceux qui méritaient une localisation, comme la recherche sur notre forum FR préferé, ou sur les archives de gentoo-user-fr@, etc.).

Quelques screenshots pour vous donner une idée :

 - mon menu ConQuery, plein de machin Gentoo (plus quelques autres) :

http://tdegreni.free.fr/gentoo/conquery/conquery-gentoo-menu.png

 - un exemple de dialogue de recherche assez simple (celui des archives Gmane) :

http://tdegreni.free.fr/gentoo/conquery/conquery-gentoo-example-dialog.png

 - un exemple plus complexe (la recherche avancée sur le Forum, équivalent de la page "Rechercher") :

http://tdegreni.free.fr/gentoo/conquery/conquery-gentoo-complex-dialog.png

 - plugin Google simplifié pour www.gentoo.org:

http://tdegreni.free.fr/gentoo/conquery/gentoo-simple-google-screenshot.png

Si ça vous intéresse, voilà quoi faire pour en profiter :

 - installez l'extension ConQuery (la dernière stable est la 1.5.8).

 - créez un répertoire ~/.mozilla/conquery (par exemple).

 - configurez ConQuery (dans le menu "Outils" de Firefox) pour qu'il utilise les plugins de ce répertoire (par défaut, il utilise le même répertoire que Mycroft, mais c'est pas une super idée). Jetez aussi un oeil aux autres options, y'a quelques trucs utiles.

 - téléchargez mon archive de plugins.

 - désarchivez ça quelque part (genre dans /tmp), et copiez les plugins qui vous intéressent dans votre ~/.mozilla/conquery. Chaque plugin est constitué de deux fichiers : le .cqr qui est le plugin lui même (c'est du texte, vous pouvez y jetez votre oeil le plus curieux), et le .png qui est son icone. À la limite, vous pouvez les installer tous, et désactiver ensuite dans les options de ConQuery ceux qui ne vous servent/plaisent pas.

 - faites un Ctrl+clic-droit dans Firefox pour avoir directement accès à la liste des plugins, et amusez vous.

La plupart des plugins peuvent utiliser votre séléction de texte courante comme chaine à rechercher : les plugins les plus simples vont automatiquement exécuter la recherche quand vous avez du texte séléctionné, alors que ceux un peu complexes vont juste s'en servir pour pré-remplir le dialogue qu'ils vous afficheront de toute façon, histoire que vous puissiez modifier les autres options. Dans tous les cas, si vous n'avez rien séléctionné, le dialogue apparaitra. Et si pour un plugin simple vous voulez forcer son apparition, utiliser un Ctrl+clic dans le menu au lieu d'un simple clic.

Quelques remarques :

 - je mets tout ça dans le domaine publique, donc vous en faites ce que vous voulez.

 - les corrections, additions, et même les demandes de nouvelles fonctionnalités, sont les bienvenues.

 - si vous voulez jouer avec les fichiers Gimp des icones, ils sont là.Last edited by TGL on Tue Nov 22, 2005 2:28 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Enlight

Classe!   :Cool:  Merci!!!

----------

## TGL

Mise à jour : je viens de corriger des petits bugs sur les plugins gentoo-advanced-google.cqr, gentoo-advanced-google-french.cqr et gmane-search.cqr. Donc ceux qui les auraient déjà installés sont bons pour recommencer (avec l'archive marquée -20050913 au lieu de -20050912).

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Classe!   Merci!!!

 

Mais de rien  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bon, je suis vraiment un gros spammeur... 

 Mais que font les modos ? 

 :Mr. Green: 

Merci, ça fonctionne très bien.

----------

## lmarcini

Super pratique !!! Merci !

----------

## _tebra_

Merci, c'est super

Je pense avoir trouvé un petit erreur dans "Gentoo Wiki - Simple search" -> il fait sa recherche dans le wiki francophone   :Confused: 

----------

## TGL

 *_tebra_ wrote:*   

> Je pense avoir trouvé un petit erreur dans "Gentoo Wiki - Simple search" -> il fait sa recherche dans le wiki francophone  

  Bien vu, merci ! J'ai uploadé une archive où c'est corrigé (sinon, pour pas vous embêtez, éditez juste gentoo-wiki-simple-search.cqr et remplacez "http://fr.gentoo-wiki.org" par "http://en.gentoo-wiki.org").

----------

## sireyessire

@TGL: c'est juste génial, merci....  :Wink: 

----------

## yesi

hi!

merci pour l'astuce. 

je t'ai déjà entendu parler sur linuxfr.org mais j'avais la flemme de le configurer... :Smile:   (ça arrive....)

mais par contre un petit problem est survenu: mon mozilla a ajouté un énorme truc en plus...que je ne sais pas ce que c'est.

 *Quote:*   

> <!DOCTYPE overlay...................>

 

voir le http://yesi2170.free.fr/yesi/mozilla.png

j'ai essayé de désinstaller conquery mais le "truc" reste là...

des suggestions?

merci d'avance.

----------

## TGL

 *yesi wrote:*   

> je t'ai déjà entendu parler sur linuxfr.org mais j'avais la flemme de le configurer...  (ça arrive....)

 

Ah ouais, si y'en a d'autres que ça intéresse, mon plugin pour Googler séléctivement les dépêches, journaux, forums ou astuces de Linuxfr.org se trouve depuis ici : https://linuxfr.org/tips/432.html

 *yesi wrote:*   

> mais par contre un petit problem est survenu: mon mozilla a ajouté un énorme truc en plus...que je ne sais pas ce que c'est.
> 
>  *Quote:*   <!DOCTYPE overlay...................> 
> 
> voir le http://yesi2170.free.fr/yesi/mozilla.png

 

Outch ! Bah mince alors, jamais vu ça...

Faut croire que y'a un sale truc qui est arrivé à l'extension "Sage" (perso j'ai jamais eu de conflit de ce genre, mais je sais que ça arrive qu'une extension en bousille une autre), donc tu peux toujours essayer de la désinstaller/réinstaller elle.  Désolé, mais j'ai pas des masses d'autres idées :/

----------

## yesi

en effet, ce n'était pas conquery qu'il fallait enlever mais sage...

 :Wink: 

bizarre! vous avez dit bizarre! comme c'est étrange!

----------

## Dais

"Tu l'as voulu, tu l'as eu, un grand coup dtd ! (dans ton derrière)"

/Dais, qui sort   :Arrow: 

----------

## TGL

 *yesi wrote:*   

> en effet, ce n'était pas conquery qu'il fallait enlever mais sage...

 

Et après réinstallation de Sage et de Conquery, ça se reproduit encore ou bien elles cohabitent pacifiquement cette fois ?

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Tu l'as voulu, tu l'as eu, un grand coup dtd !

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## yesi

la cohabitation se fait uniquement si désinstalltion de "sage" , installation de "conquery" puis de "sage"  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> "Tu l'as voulu, tu l'as eu, un grand coup dtd ! (dans ton derrière)" 

 

ah quelle journée! j'ai mal aux fesses...

vu sur #gentoofr

 *Quote:*   

> ·14:21·        yesi - j'ai essyé une extension de mozilla : conquery
> 
> ·14:21·      Bollzy - désinstalle là
> 
> ·14:21·      sirion - ouais
> ...

 

----------

## yesi

tgl, j'ai trouvé un lien intéressant pour la video: truveo.com (ou blinkx.com)...

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/050914/7/4l21r.html

----------

## TGL

Allez zou, à l'occasion de la création du notre "Documentation, astuces et scripts", une petite mise à jour des différents plugins de recherche f.g.o pour inclure les sous-forums. Le lien de téléchargement du post original a été mis à jour (le nom de l'archive devrait être gentoo-plugins-20051113.tar.bz2).

----------

## TGL

Une petite mise-à-jour pour ajouter des plugins de Googlification de www.gentoo.org simplifiés. Screenshot :

http://tdegreni.free.fr/gentoo/conquery/gentoo-simple-google-screenshot.png

Le lien de téléchargement du post d'origine est à jour (le nom de l'archive est maintenant gentoo-plugins-20051122.tar.bz2).

----------

